

Company hiring growth hacker via github - josegonzalez
https://github.com/seatgeek/seatgeek-is-hiring-director-of-customer-accquisition

======
Hovertruck
Hmm. Why?

I don't mean to be an ass, I just expected more when I read the headline.
Applying via pull request or something. This is really just a link to job
description, though.

------
travem
Sounds like an interesting company but from the tone of the job ad it really
feels like the current marketing mix is based on dogma. I'm not saying inbound
marketing isn't great but outbound marketing should really have a seat at the
table as well if you are looking to accelerate growth.

------
robryan
Interesting the aversion to paid marketing. I would definitely be hiring
someone that had at least solid Adwords experience and maybe other networks
and pushing into that area in a big way, given the funding raised.

------
jaggederest
Growth hacker is the new 'rockstar' or 'ninja'.

